# Boot Strut



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys ! Look in what condition your shock absorber strut anthers are in front .. I have a 2017 hatch, they are just full of holes, who has already changed them? why 3 years and they are dead? and because of it the shock absorber is in danger, look what you have going on there!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How many miles you have on the car?

Nothing lasts forever. Including rubber.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Matsix’s said:


> Hi guys ! Look in what condition your shock absorber strut anthers are in front .. I have a 2017 hatch, they are just full of holes, who has already changed them? why 3 years and they are dead? and because of it the shock absorber is in danger, look what you have going on there!
> View attachment 290065


It's just a dust cover. It'll be fine. Struts "should be" replaced every 50,000 miles anyway.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

My 2012 LTZ had 190,000 miles on it when I traded it with the original suspension. Struts last longer than 50,000 miles. I have been driving since 1984, I bet I have replaced less than 10 shocks or struts in that timeframe.

You are not wrong to change them at 50-100k but you are not right either. Change them when needed, not when the people profiting off their sales says you should. The bottom line is it’s your choice to change them at what ever interval you feel comfortable at.

It’s like when the oil companies tell you to change oil at 3k no matter what the vehicle engineers have determined.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Valpo Cruze said:


> My 2012 LTZ had 190,000 miles on it when I traded it with the original suspension. Struts last longer than 50,000 miles. I have been driving since 1984, I bet I have replaced less than 10 shocks or struts in that timeframe.
> 
> You are not wrong to change them at 50-100k but you are not right either. Change them when needed, not when the people profiting off their sales says you should. The bottom line is it’s your choice to change them at what ever interval you feel comfortable at.
> 
> It’s like when the oil companies tell you to change oil at 3k no matter what the vehicle engineers have determined.


@JLL is correct. 

As a retired mechanic. Struts and shocks don't last 50k miles. 

Most people. Including yourself. Don't even pay attention to the car bouncing around. Or care. 

You drove at least 100k miles with bad struts.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do new struts even come with new dust cover boots?


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> How many miles you have on the car?
> 
> Nothing lasts forever. Including rubber.


26000 miles , If everything does not last forever, then why on my chevy sonic, which was produced in 2008, these rubber bands are still in excellent condition, and on the Cruze 2017 they spill out after 3 years


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Matsix’s said:


> 26000 miles , If everything does not last forever, then why on my chevy sonic, which was produced in 2008, these rubber bands are still in excellent condition, and on the Cruze 2017 they spill out after 3 years


My 17 is still in great shape.

Cars tear. Cars don't. There's no answer as to why some go 20 years while others only go 2 years.

You are not alone in the 3 year bracket. I've seen others.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> @JLL is correct.
> 
> As a retired mechanic. Struts and shocks don't last 50k miles.
> 
> ...


Former industrial maintenance manager here and still an avid home car mechanic as well. Every single car or truck I have owned I have paid very close attention to and checked and tested suspension components while I maintained them. Never drove a pogo stick on the roadway.

For my experience with my families driving style and location in the US we have not driven unknowingly with bad struts or shocks. When I did find a problem I fixed it it had it fixed.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

But let’s get back on track with the OP. The items you see are the dust shields to help protect the piston shaft for the strut. They are there simply as a dust or dirt protector. Having them or not having them does not mean the strut has gone bad. Without them you are more likely to get crap on the shaft which will eventually damage the seal leading to an earlier death of the strut.


----------

